# New C6 owner: 2007 Audi A6 2.7 TDI quattro S-line Avant



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

After having had A4s all the way I know took the step up to the new A6. Bought me self a 2.7 TDI quattro Avant with the following specs:
- Adaptive air suspension
- Adaptive cruisecontrol w/ radar
- Adaptive lights
- Xenon plus
- Coming home
- Leaving home
- Automatisk light sensor
- Advanced key (keyless)
- Electric trailerhook
- Tiptronic m/ steering wheel paddles
- Advanced parking system (front + back)
- Electric opening of the trunk
- Electric closing of the trunk
- Folding mirrors
- MMI high
- TV-tuner
- Bluetooth handsfree
- Allroad door sills
- Multifunction steering wheel
- S-line seats with alcantara leather
- Isolation package with double glass
- DeLux Plus climate system
- Remote controlled Webasto diesel heating system
- Solar sunroof of glass
- Lighting package
- Storage package
- Curtain in the rear windows and the trunk-lid-door-thing
- BOSE soundsystem (13 speakers)
- Heated seats front and rear
Plans are S6 front and RS6 interior (not seats, only details).
























Also ordered some Antera 345 20" rims that are on their way...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New C6 owner: 2007 Audi A6 2.7 TDI quattro S-line Avant (skotner)*

sick. 
did you just mention you may be getting rid of those seats!? more pics please!


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: New C6 owner: 2007 Audi A6 2.7 TDI quattro S-line Avant (bhb399mm)*

Not getting rid of those just yet... they're nice








Uno more pic of them:


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

skoTner,
In all seriousness. I've just ordered my new 2.7TDiQ S-Line Le-Mans and if you are getting rid of the seats and door cards please let me know, I would be very interested as I couldn't order Alcantara for mine (had to pay full price for the upgrade even though I had full leather already), I had to stick with the S-Line leather.
Regards,
Jim (Scotland)


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

PS. Love the car!!!!


_Modified by MrBroon at 12:04 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## chris09 (Jul 3, 2007)

how's that leather? it looks almost suede-like. i've decided i'm not a fan of black leather anymore. it can look cheap if not done the right way.


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (chris09)*

It IS suede...


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought Alcantara was a synthetic product, not suede?


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (MrBroon)*

Oh, maybe I'm wrong... I actually don't know the difference.


----------



## chris09 (Jul 3, 2007)

From Wikipedia:
A versatile material, Alcantara is found in a variety of settings. The company outlines applications including furniture, clothing, jewelery, automotive, helmets and more.
The appearance and tactile feel of the material is similar to that of suede, and it may be incorrectly identified as such on occasion. Alcantara can be found in high-end cars produced by such brands as Audi, BMW, Ferrari, Subaru, Lexus, Mercedes-Benz, and Porsche. It is finding application in seating as well as dash trimming due to its hard-wearing yet luxurious-looking properties.

Looks great either way!


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (chris09)*

Finally got a couple of pics after getting the air suspension lowered:


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (skotner)*

A couple of new pictures, now with the S6 mod:


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (skotner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you made me realize how much i really love avants...


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (skotner)*

That's hot








I like that S6 front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (skotner)*

How were you able to add the S6 leds? I have a friend who has the parts installed but the dealer has not got them to work. Canadian S6s didn't get the leds.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*

Hell yes.
Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhtopilko* »_How were you able to add the S6 leds? I have a friend who has the parts installed but the dealer has not got them to work. Canadian S6s didn't get the leds.

thats a pretty opened ended question... what exactly is the issue hes having??


----------

